# Грыжа диска L5-S1 11 мм и стеноз позвоночного канала



## Наталья Иванова (16 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и коллеги по несчастью!
Спустя пол года решила спросить у вас совета и услышать комментарии, наверное это и будет решающим фактором для меня- операция или дальнейшее лечение.
В январе этого года у меня сильно заболела нога, я не могла нормально ходить, боли дикие были, только по квартире нормально передвигалась, как- будто внутри ягодицы что-то защемило и не давало ноге идти, стреляло, тянуло, вообщем страшно вспомнить...НО в положении лежа и сидя все успокаивалось и как-будто и не болело никогда. В районной поликлинике постаивли диагноз воспаление седалищного нерва и лечили уколами- мидокалм, кетонал, мильгамма, мази кетопрофен и электрофорез. Легче не становилось и в феврале меня отправили на МРТ. Заключение: грыжа 11 мм с признаками компрессии нервных корешков и стеноз. Более подробное описание можно посмотреть в заключении. С ужасом я обратилась к нейрохирургам, которые сразу же сказали-только операция и больше ничего (на тот момент я даже не могла стоять на носках и пятках). Но я решила что пока я не родила своему мужу дочку или сына,я буду бороться без операции потому что пугали случаями после которых оставались на инвалидном кресле, да и нет возможности не работать 3-4 месяца... Я стала капать системы: эуфилин, декзаметазон, баралгин, ходила на массаж, бассейн и поняла что уже могу ходить на пятках носках и даже могу дойти до остановки чтобы добраться до работы, временами становилось легче, но временами было больно ходить так что искры из глаз летели, но я терпела и верила...Пошла к мануальному терапевту и он мне помог избавиться от боли в ягодице (то что якобы там защемило и ломило прошло). Но хромота осталась, в положении сидя и лежа НИЧЕГО не болит, когда прохожу метров 200 начинает тянуть ногу и немного мурашки в стопе, еще иногда побаливает копчик если долго сижу (работа сидячая), мануальный терапевт говорит что копчик болит от сколиоза, стала немного лучше ходить, посещаю тренажоры- качели Юлина, но сегодня решила сходить еще к одному врачу узнать так сказать мнение, так вот он мне сказал то же самое что и нейрохирург- однозначно операция, потому что опасен стеноз (до 0,5 см.) и я опять очень расстроена, неужели спустя пол года мучений сдаваться и идти на операцию, неужели я не смогу вылечиться без операции, по сравнению с февралем мне же стало лучше, конечно я очень уже устала от боли в ноге при ходьбе, устала хромать, мне 23 года а я выпала из жизни-не могу ходить гулять на далекие расстояния, встречаться с друзьями, только до остановки от остановки на работу и домой. Но я очень верю, что все получится без операции. Помогите мне советом прошу. Уважаемые врачи посмотрите пож-та заключение, неужели так все критично??


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2016)

*Шляпугина Наталья*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Галина Каримова (16 Июн 2016)

Шляпугина Наталья Здравствуйте! Посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему и заключениеhttps://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25650/#post-279489

Здравствуйте, Наталья

Вам необходимо знать состояние нервов нижних конечностей, причем в динамике хотя бы на протяжение полугода (для этого необходимо сделать ЭМНГ). Если состояние не ухудшается, можно обойтись без оперативного вмешательства. Кстати, операция не единственный способ лечения грыжи диска и спинального стеноза, так что наберитесь оптимизма!

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Июн 2016)

Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Наталья Иванова (16 Июн 2016)

Вот снимки, только такого качества пока могу скинуть..скажите пожалуйста возможно ли консервативное лечение или уже нужно быстрее бежать на операцию?

   

Меня напугали что стеноз до 5 мм это очень опасно, если не прооперируюсь останусь инвалидом, помогите пожалуйста. Я очень боюсь, я только в прошлом году вышла замуж устроилась на работу долгожданную, неужели мне придется ложиться под нож..ведь мне становится полегче....ходить только тяжело..


----------



## dr.dreval (16 Июн 2016)

*Шляпугина Наталья*, Вам показано выполнение оперативного вмешательства по удалению грыжи межпозвонкового диска.


----------



## AIR (17 Июн 2016)

> ведь мне становится полегче....ходить только тяжело..





Шляпугина Наталья написал(а):


> по сравнению с февралем мне же стало лучше,





Шляпугина Наталья написал(а):


> Пошла к мануальному терапевту и он мне помог избавиться от боли в ягодице (то что якобы там защемило и ломило прошло).


Дело в том, что вам уменьшили мышечно-тонические нарушения, вот полегче и стало...


Шляпугина Наталья написал(а):


> Но хромота осталась, в положении сидя и лежа НИЧЕГО не болит, когда прохожу метров 200 начинает тянуть ногу и немного мурашки в стопе,


А остались именно проявления сдавления  нерва... Учитывая возраст и размеры грыжи, самое верное решение сделать операцию... Во время беременности при такой грыже можно ожидать самых серьезных проблем... А при молодом возрасте и "свежей" грыжи организм быстрее и полнее восстановится без каких либо последствий..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июн 2016)

Можно, конечно, продолжить консервативные мероприятия, но это лишь продлит страдания..


----------



## Наталья Иванова (17 Июн 2016)

Я читала здесь на форуме, что людей отправляют на операции когда они практически не могут ходит, спать, сидеть и т.д. У меня же возникают боли только при хотьбе...Мне же стало легче..раньше я почти не могла ходить самостоятельно..неужели ничего мне поможет(


----------



## dr.dreval (17 Июн 2016)

Шляпугина Наталья написал(а):


> Я читала здесь на форуме, что людей отправляют на операции когда они практически не могут ходит, спать, сидеть и т.д. У меня же возникают боли только при хотьбе...Мне же стало легче..раньше я почти не могла ходить самостоятельно..неужели ничего мне поможет(


Вы тут еще много мифической информации прочитаете.


----------



## Aksenia (17 Июн 2016)

Добрый день, Наташ! У меня ситуация по описанию очень похожа на твою, такая же грыжа, правда уже 15 мм и пока не диагностирован стеноз. Но боли уже тоже замучили( а ты делала электронейромиографию? Я её зимой делала, сказали - если нерв "зажат" то тогда действительно операция... Я не врач, но попробуй сделать её. 
Если тебе интересно, можешь посмотреть мои темы у меня в профиле. Я тоже спрашивала про беременность и метод  лечения... 

И,кстати, с днём рождения!)  больше позитива,все испытания даются нам по силам! Здоровья тебе!


----------



## Наталья Иванова (17 Июн 2016)

Спасибо большое))нет, не делала, делаю лфк и хожу к мануальному терапевту...больше ничего уже не делаю, ходить стало легче, буду бороться. Вам тяжело ходить тоже? Давно уже болеете? Чем лечитесь? На операцию не пойдете?


----------



## Aksenia (17 Июн 2016)

Да,долго ходить не могу, сидеть очень больно даже недолго. Началось год назад, начала поясница,я ещё в командировку уехала..а вернулась уже с грыжей. Лечилась консервативно с ноября - токи,лазер,увт,плюс уколы разные. Вроде легче становится, а потом резкое ухудшение.. Согласилась на операцию, потому что такие приступы бывают, что сил нет. Боялась раньше, сейчас прочитала про технологию - успокоилась) главное найти хирурга. Я бы и консервативно лечилась,но нужно много денег, времени, терпения... Если есть силы - держитесь! Тогда может и без операции получится обойтись)


----------



## Николай Николаевич (17 Июн 2016)

Если против операции то, попробуйте более серьезное консервативное лечение! 
Одной мануальной терапией не обойтись.
Я бы такому пациенту назначил 
ЭНМГ н/конечностей (для контроля )
Ман.терапия № 10( мягкие методы )
Э/Форез + карипаин №10 чередовать
У/Звук + карипаин № 10
Увт на поясничный отдел №10
Далее после всего этого
Тракция № 10
Через месяц
Э/Форез + карипаин № 10
У/звук + карипаин № 10 
ЭНМГ контроль.
Ну а по поводу стеноза - уменьшится грыжа, уменьшится стеноз.

Посмотрите мои последние сообщения в этой теме
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/page-7#post-275060


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Июн 2016)

Эх, Николай Николаевич! Опять Вы с этим бесполезным карипаином..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2016)

А почему карипаим 10, уж если назначаете, то нельзя нарушать авторскую методику.
Есть утвержденная методика и там 30-30-30.
Не зря же автор так предложил, он рассчитывал и на гальванические токи, и на время.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (20 Июн 2016)

Всё по инструкции, которая приходит с препаратом. Курс лечения 10-30 процедур.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2016)

Ах, да. Это же не Карипазим, а Карипаим.
Название изменили, чтобы с авторами не спорить и авторские не платить, заодно и методику изменили,ь как удобнее для продаж.
Тут ничего не попишешь. Беру свои слова обратно.
Хорошо, что профессор Найдин В.Л., отдыхает.
Уже вечно,отдыхает.


----------



## Наталья Иванова (21 Июн 2016)

Уважаемые врачи, что мне то делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2016)

Если не хотите оперироваться, есть силы бороться, есть возможность организоваться, то лечиться
 консервативно.


----------



## Наталья Иванова (14 Июл 2016)

Всем доброго вечера. Возможно ли с грыжей как у меня перенести беременность и роды?На сколько это опасно?Чем грозит?


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2016)

*Шляпугина Наталья*, пригласите в тему докторов, дав ссылку на последнее сообщение.


----------



## Наталья Иванова (20 Июл 2016)

Уважаемые пользователи и врачи...помогите советом((Что мне делать..я и так хромаю..а теперь узнала что беременна..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2016)

Что можно в период беременности:
- минимизация нагрузок, есть понятие сохранения беременности не только по акушерским показаниям, но и по другим заболеваниям, где основным способом является - лежание
- лфк
- ношение корсета для беременных с ранних сроков
- аппликатор
- массаж
- Мануальную терапию
- вытяжение аутогравитационное
Все согласовать с гинекологом.


----------



## Наталья Иванова (20 Июл 2016)

Спасибо большое за ответ и понимание.
Я хожу на качели Юлина (вытяжка) скажите на ранних сроках можно продолжать этим заниматься? Нет ли риска что отнимуться ноги((?При грыже 11 мм лучше кесарево или самой рожать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2016)

Заниматься или нет, должен принять решение Ваш врач.
Противопоказание - относительное.
Как рожать, решение перед родами принимать будем. Пока рано обсуждать.


----------



## Наталья Иванова (20 Июл 2016)

Врач говорит вообще ничем нельзя беременным заниматься до 12-й недели...Видимо не понимает серьезность моего положения..сказала встать на учет к невропатологу и все...(((


----------



## Aksenia (20 Июл 2016)

Хм,интересно, а после 12 можно? Уже животик же должен появляться.. Наверно надо ещё к  врачам сходить, проконсультироваться,если есть возможность. 
Самое главное - не переживать и не нервничать!) всё будет отлично! Главное - беречь себя) во время беременности гормональный фон меняется, и может боль отступит (а вдруг?). в самом крайнем случае, я где-то слышала, что беременным могут сделать операцию под спинальным наркозом (при отсутствии противопоказаний), и то,такое ооочень редко бывает, когда угроза жизни матери превышает риск для плода. Не настраивайтесь на плохое,думайте о хорошем! И желаю найти врача, который вам поможет! Удачи!)


----------



## frosamar (20 Июл 2016)

*Шляпугина Наталья*, вот Наталья Вы элементарно боитесь операциии. Все консервативно Вам уже не помочь радикально.  Ребенка затравите лекарствами. Вы посмотрите что Вы применяете от гормонов до нпп. Делать надо пока есть возможность и думаю не удаление грыжи а всего диска с фиксацией.  Потом все забудете через месяц.  Я год дурака валял потерял чувствительность в ноге и желудок и печень изуродовал. Сделал все восстановил но вот только немного немая нога а про боли забыл. А не тянул бы год то и онемения не было бы. А бабок сколько ушло на все это дерьмо с мануальщиками неврологами уколомами доктором ка его там вспоминать противно и с его спортом. У Вас конкретный стеноз и допрыгаться до полной инвалидности нужно всего 40 минут. Сдвинет позвонок мануал и привет.  Мне сдвинул пришлось однозначно резать и фиксировать титаном. Тстеноз был 1 см.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2016)

Шляпугина Наталья написал(а):


> Врач говорит вообще ничем нельзя беременным заниматься до 12-й недели...Видимо не понимает серьезность моего положения..сказала встать на учет к невропатологу и все...(((


Решение за вашим врачом, значит боится за беременность. Скорее всего перестраховывается, но на период беременности гинеколог- главный.


Aksenia написал(а):


> Хм,интересно, а после 12 можно? Уже животик же должен появляться.. Наверно надо ещё к  врачам сходить, проконсультироваться,если есть возможность.
> Самое главное - не переживать и не нервничать!) всё будет отлично! Главное - беречь себя) во время беременности гормональный фон меняется, и может боль отступит (а вдруг?). в самом крайнем случае, я где-то слышала, что беременным могут сделать операцию под спинальным наркозом (при отсутствии противопоказаний), и то,такое ооочень редко бывает, когда угроза жизни матери превышает риск для плода. Не настраивайтесь на плохое,думайте о хорошем! И желаю найти врача, который вам поможет! Удачи!)


Оперируют и хорошо, и под общим.
Имею такой опыт среди своих пациентов!
И правильно, главное не переживать.


----------



## Aksenia (21 Июл 2016)

Про общий не слышала!  Меня наоборот нейрохирург запугал,что под общим куча осложнений при беременности.. Мда. Хорошо, что оперировал другой) 
Мне кажется, напугали мы девушку, но по факту бояться ничего не стоит) даже хирургов!


----------



## Наталья Иванова (21 Июл 2016)

frosamar написал(а):


> *Шляпугина Наталья*, вот Наталья Вы элементарно боитесь операциии. Все консервативно Вам уже не помочь радикально.  Ребенка затравите лекарствами. Вы посмотрите что Вы применяете от гормонов до нпп. Делать надо пока есть возможность и думаю не удаление грыжи а всего диска с фиксацией.  Потом все забудете через месяц.  Я год дурака валял потерял чувствительность в ноге и желудок и печень изуродовал. Сделал все восстановил но вот только немного немая нога а про боли забыл. А не тянул бы год то и онемения не было бы. А бабок сколько ушло на все это дерьмо с мануальщиками неврологами уколомами доктором ка его там вспоминать противно и с его спортом. У Вас конкретный стеноз и допрыгаться до полной инвалидности нужно всего 40 минут. Сдвинет позвонок мануал и привет.  Мне сдвинул пришлось однозначно резать и фиксировать титаном. Тстеноз был 1 см.


Я уже месяца 3 не принимаю никаких препаратов таблеток и т.д. так как мне намного легче. тьфу-тьфу. При ходьбе боль еще возникает но уже не такая, в положении лежа и сидя ничего не болит, так что напрастно вы мне советуете удалять диск, я думаю..если есть положительная динамика - нужно верить что поможет лечение без операции...



Aksenia написал(а):


> Хм,интересно, а после 12 можно? Уже животик же должен появляться.. Наверно надо ещё к  врачам сходить, проконсультироваться,если есть возможность.
> Самое главное - не переживать и не нервничать!) всё будет отлично! Главное - беречь себя) во время беременности гормональный фон меняется, и может боль отступит (а вдруг?). в самом крайнем случае, я где-то слышала, что беременным могут сделать операцию под спинальным наркозом (при отсутствии противопоказаний), и то,такое ооочень редко бывает, когда угроза жизни матери превышает риск для плода. Не настраивайтесь на плохое,думайте о хорошем! И желаю найти врача, который вам поможет! Удачи!)



Спасибо большое! Я очень надеюсь на лучшее. Улучшения есть однозначно. Если раньше я еле ходила, то сейчас спокойно хожу на работу, побаливает при ходьбе но уже не так.. Многие пугают-делай аборт, а то останешься инвалидом, на последних сроках лежать будешь...от таких слов становится грустно...надеюсь не будет такого...буду ходить в бассейн, делать лфк..может все и удачно закончится..не планировала, а Бог дал..значит так надо...


----------



## Olesya Chaika (21 Июл 2016)

Наталья, я родила с грыжей. Ходила весь срок как "хрустальная ваза", боялась спровоцировать обострение. Обострения небольшие были, самое плохое, что медикаментозно ничем не разрешали снять боль. Было кесарево сечение на сроке 37 нед. так как настоял нейрохирург у которого наблюдалась до беременности.


----------



## Наталья Иванова (21 Июл 2016)

Здравствуйте. Спасибо за отклик. А как вы себя сейчас чувствуете?Сильные боли были при вынашивании?У вас большая грыжа? Чем-нибудь занимались при беременности (бассейн, вис на турнике или еще что)?простите за кучу вопросов..просто я очень переживаю..я не хочу чтобы у ребенка была мама инвалид(((


----------



## La murr (21 Июл 2016)

Наталья, на форуме уже небольшая ясельная группа наберётся из деток тех, кто родил с грыжей или после операции!
И у Вас всё будет хорошо!


----------



## Наталья Иванова (21 Июл 2016)

Я очень надеюсь...Спасибо за поддержку.


----------



## Olesya Chaika (21 Июл 2016)

Шляпугина Наталья написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Спасибо за отклик. А как вы себя сейчас чувствуете?Сильные боли были при вынашивании?У вас большая грыжа? Чем-нибудь занимались при беременности (бассейн, вис на турнике или еще что)?простите за кучу вопросов..просто я очень переживаю..я не хочу чтобы у ребенка была мама инвалид(((


Наталья , Вам сейчас нельзя переживать и нервничать, поэтому первым делом  - успокойтесь. Грыжа у меня была небольшая, но дело не в размере грыжи, а в том как  себя чувствуешь. Боли были, но не заоблачные, к концу беременности было тяжеловато, но тоже терпимо. Ничем не занималась, в этом может и моя ошибка была, мышечный корсет совсем ослабила лежанием.Обязательно приобретите бандаж, очень хорошая штука. Главное , слушайте советы врачей, они плохого не посоветуют и мамы инвалида у ребенка не будет. Скажут самой рожать- родите сами, скажут кесарево- не Вы первая- не Вы и последняя.Все будет хорошо!


----------



## Aksenia (21 Июл 2016)

Про аборт даже не думайте, его делают по строгим медицинским показаниям (опять же, угроза жизни матери превышает риск угрозы жизни плоду). Да и вообще, сколько ещё последствий негативных после аборта... Так что справитесь,не вы первая,не вы последняя) Любите и берегите себя и вашего малыша!)


----------



## Наталья Иванова (22 Июл 2016)

Спасибо большое за поддержку. Буду надеяться на лучшее. Буду хотябы лфк заниматься и к мануальному ходить может и все будет хорошо. Может вообще исчезнет грыжа)))Произойдет чудо)))


----------



## Любимаямама (7 Авг 2016)

Я тоже вставлю 5 копеек , я тоже выносила и родила , правда - кесарево. На 8 месяце провели блокаду . Родила в срок, все ОК.


----------



## Наталья Иванова (8 Авг 2016)

А кесарево Вам невролог назначил?Как вы себя сейчас чувствуете?


----------



## Любимаямама (8 Авг 2016)

Нет это мое желание, а сейчас я после операции 3 недели как но это совсем другая история . А у Вас все будет хорошо , берегите себя !


----------

